# F250 Loose Steering



## Stolenfates

I recently purchased a 2000 F250 7.3L TD crew cab to pull my Outback. I was using my companies 2008 Silverado 1500 (nice ride, no power).

However, the Ford came with about 200k miles. The engine runs fantastic, even if having a manual transmission is a bit odd and the ride isn't quite as smooth as the Chevy, but considering it is a 3/4 ton it is not outside my expectations. My issue is the steering. I know it was kinda loose when I bought it and thought it might be an easy fix.

I brought it to a local place to a guy that does good, honest work and we tightened up the steering box and that got rid of the dead spot in the middle of the wheel. However, the truck still has a tendency to wander regardless of the position of the steering wheel, IE it doesn't like to track in a straight line. Perhaps this is the way all of the Fords are, but since I've never owned one I'm not sure. The mechanic said everything else was tight so I'm wondering if I might be looking at needing a new gearbox or if maybe taking it to a dealership, who would be more familiar with the feel of the truck and the steering system would be appropriate. I just don't feel that comfortable driving it yet and that isn't a good thing if I expect to be pulling a trailer with it.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## GarethsDad

Two years ago I bought a used F350 with over 200,000 miles on it and replaced the ball joints. Last year I replaced the rod ends and center/drag links. This year I replaced the power steering fluid as it was burned and had lost its viscosity. These are some of the maintenance issues with an older truck with higher miles. I can't let go of the steering wheel in the ford like I can in my chevys. James


----------



## hyewalt34

I have several high 200K mileage Ford vans at work and this sounds like a worn out steering gear box issue.

Walter


----------



## MJRey

I did a quick search on ford-trucks.com and came up with this. Hope it helps.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/857253-red-head-steering-gear-box-installed.html
http://www.redheadsteeringgears.com/


----------



## Joonbee

If everything is tight under there. Ball joints, tie rods, etc. Trying to remember if the F250 in those years had leaf springs up front. I know the F350 did. Anyway. If leaf springs, check your bushings and also sway bar bushings. IFS or non leaf springs, check darg links and such. If all tight look into the steering box.

Another piece that will help, especially if you have any oversized tires, is the steering stabilizer. They are typically wassted on older trucks. You could even upgrade to a dual steering stabilizer to give you a much better feel and lessen wondering, especially over bumpy roadways.

good luck, Jim


----------



## BlueWedge

Lots of different things to check. Besides what I see listed you should check the track bar and make sure the axle is centered. Check tire inflation. The 2K's can have problems with sticking brake pins which might cause the front end to wander.

I would vote steering box though like someone mentioned. You can also try changing the power steering fluid (uses ATF) and that might help.


----------



## outback loft

If the truck has been lifted in any way, or has larger tires, that could be a culprit. I have lifted a few trucks and even just put bigger tires on a few, and that causes that as well. My work truck came stock with 245/75 16 and I now have 315/85 16's on it and I have lots of sway. I can turn the steering wheel about a quarter turn and get no reaction, but if I switch back to my other tires it is fine.


----------



## WYOCAMPER

Just to throw this out there, but if everything is tight and in good working order, could it be as simple as an alignment? OR is there more play in the steering somewhere?


----------



## Carey

What kind of tire do you have and how much air pressure do you run?

A tire that is maxed out on an empty truck will wonder around a bit more because the shoulders arent contacting the road as well.

The shoulder of a tire is what gives you stability. A maxed out tire(air pressure)will not handle very well if the max weight isnt also applied to the tire. The tire will ride moreso in the center and feel as if its wondering around.

My tires call for 80psi. I gross up to 25-26k. I only run 70 in the rear and 65 in the front. I get the most miles, and best handling and road manners out of my tires this way. The tires wear nice and flat all the way till they are worn out too.

Im coming up on 240k and my steering parts are all original. I replaced my ball joints at 100k to some greaseable ones and they are still good and tight right now. My truck wonders very little cosidering its a solid front axle truck.

But trucks with leaf spring fronts do wonder more. Not much you can do about that. Just make sure the spring eye bushings are tight.

Carey


----------



## Stolenfates

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> What kind of tire do you have and how much air pressure do you run?
> 
> A tire that is maxed out on an empty truck will wonder around a bit more because the shoulders arent contacting the road as well.
> 
> The shoulder of a tire is what gives you stability. A maxed out tire(air pressure)will not handle very well if the max weight isnt also applied to the tire. The tire will ride moreso in the center and feel as if its wondering around.
> 
> My tires call for 80psi. I gross up to 25-26k. I only run 70 in the rear and 65 in the front. I get the most miles, and best handling and road manners out of my tires this way. The tires wear nice and flat all the way till they are worn out too.
> 
> Im coming up on 240k and my steering parts are all original. I replaced my ball joints at 100k to some greaseable ones and they are still good and tight right now. My truck wonders very little cosidering its a solid front axle truck.
> 
> But trucks with leaf spring fronts do wonder more. Not much you can do about that. Just make sure the spring eye bushings are tight.
> 
> Carey


I'm contacting Redhead about a new steering gear, the tires are not over inflated and the guy I took it to seems to know his buisness and said everything was tight so I think I'll go with a steering box and see where things end up after that.


----------



## bama29fan

WYOCAMPER said:


> Just to throw this out there, but if everything is tight and in good working order, could it be as simple as an alignment? OR is there more play in the steering somewhere?


Ive been wondering about how much to put in the tires for varying uses. when the new tires were installed (Toyo 10 ply) on the dually....they set them at 70lbs all the way around. Max pressure is 80lbs. My trailer is about 10K lbs. It has handled very nice at 70lbs so i havent changed it. Might drop the front down to 65lbs just to see what happens.


----------



## Nathan

bama29fan said:


> Just to throw this out there, but if everything is tight and in good working order, could it be as simple as an alignment? OR is there more play in the steering somewhere?


Ive been wondering about how much to put in the tires for varying uses. when the new tires were installed (Toyo 10 ply) on the dually....they set them at 70lbs all the way around. Max pressure is 80lbs. My trailer is about 10K lbs. It has handled very nice at 70lbs so i havent changed it. Might drop the front down to 65lbs just to see what happens.
[/quote]

The new Super duty's say 65psi front and 80 psi rear. I run more like 70 psi front while towing.


----------



## rsm7

I bought an 01 Excursion which has an F250 chassis and I had the same problem. Mine was worn out ball joints. Had them replaced along with front u joints and shocks all the way around and now its like brand new.


----------

